# Fifteen52 MX wheels



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We are proud to offer our MX line of wheels for CUV/SUVs: the Traverse MX and Metrix MX. The Traverse MX is available in 5x112 17x8 et20 in Magnesium Grey and Frosted Graphite. The Metrix MX is available in 5x112 17x8 et20 in Frosted Graphite and Bronze. As of 1/1/23 the wheels retail for $295 each. PM or email for the best current pricing on the wheels, [email protected]

Traverse MX in Magnesium Grey









Traverse MX in Frosted Graphite









Metrix MX in Bronze









Metrix MX in Frosted Graphite


----------



## MiniRza (Jan 18, 2019)

I am a huge fan of your wheel designs, and hope yall break into the 20" wheels for us "low" guys in the SUV world.
But love these wheel designs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

MiniRza said:


> I am a huge fan of your wheel designs, and hope yall break into the 20" wheels for us "low" guys in the SUV world.
> But love these wheel designs.


We do have plans for more larger more car designs as well. We also have 5x112 20x8.5s in the Chicane and Podium.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

The 25% off End of Summer Sale is good through the end of September. PM or email me for the best price, [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Here are some more pics of the Traverse MX


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Here are pics of the Metrix MX


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We will not have a booth at Waterfest, but I will be in attendance checking out cars and wheels. And will have some swag with me.


----------



## poady (Dec 16, 2020)

I’m looking to replace the OEM wheels and low profile tires on a 2020 SEL-P R Line. Do you happen to know the largest size tires that would fit on the Traverse MX 5x112 17x8 for that VW model?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

poady said:


> I’m looking to replace the OEM wheels and low profile tires on a 2020 SEL-P R Line. Do you happen to know the largest size tires that would fit on the Traverse MX 5x112 17x8 for that VW model?


 Shoot me an email and I can see about what sizes others are running, [email protected]


----------



## tranqy (5 mo ago)

Man those look _good_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

It was good seeing lots of customers over the weekend at Waterfest and the Roots Classic GTG. And a bunch of you are welcome for the free swag that was dropped in your cars.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email me for the best price, [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Traverse MXs on an Atlas Cross Sport


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry the sale ends at the end of the month.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the best price before the sale is over, [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get those orders in now. The sale ends tomorrow, [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for all of the orders. Replied to everyone.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Well due to the sale it looks like the Traverse MX in Magnesium Gray is sold out. We have more on the way and still plenty in Frosted Graphite and in the Metrix MXs in Bronze and Frosted Graphite.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email me for the best price, [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Feel free to pm or email for the best price or use CHRISFIFTEEN5210 to get 10% off the website


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We now offer Black Bimecc lug bolts.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Early Black Friday Sale has started. 35% off all accessories.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the best price on any of our wheels, [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

The Black Friday Sale starts on November 1st. Get those orders in fast.

35% off all in stock wheels. PM or email for a package, [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Our biggest www.fifteen52.com Sale ever starts tomorrow. The Black Friday Sale runs from Nov 1st to 30th with 35% off all in stock wheels and accessories. Shoot me an email, [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

The 35% off sale is live. Shoot me an email, [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Also looks like we are sold out of the Traverse MX in Magnesium Gray and only a couple sets left in Frosted Graphite. We are decent on the Metrix MXs. We also have a limited number of the Traverse MX in 17x8 et34 in Radiant Silver and Frosted Graphite, these should really be ran with stock sized tires. PM or email me about those as they are not on the website.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks like only 1 set left of the Frosted Graphite Traverse MX in 5x112 17x8 et20. Shoot me a PM or email to grab them before they are gone.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

5x112 17x8 et20 Traverse MXs are sold out. We still have the Metrix MX in 5x112 17x8 et20 in Bronze and Frosted Graphite and we have a limited amount of Traverse MX in OEM VW fitment 17x8 et34 in Radiant Silver and Frosted Graphite.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

So it looks like we do have a set of Magnesium Gray Traverse MXs in stock in 5x112 17x8 et20. Shoot me an email to get them now, [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We still have the Metrix MX in 5x112 17x8 et20 in Bronze and Frosted Graphite and we have a limited amount of Traverse MX in OEM VW fitment 17x8 et34 in Radiant Silver and Frosted Graphite.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Remember the 35% off Black Friday Sale ends on Nov 30th.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We will be closed in observance of Thanksgiving, but I will still be available on here and email. Shoot me a PM or email, [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Trying to get caught up on emails and PMs. Hurry the sale ends on Nov 30th.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

One more day for the 35% off sale. Shoot me a PM or email, [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry the sale ends today. Get those PMs and emails in now, [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for a great sale. Anyone that sent a message late, you have been replied to.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Shoot me an email for the best price, [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We have more of the 5x112 17x8 et20 Traverse MXs in Magnesium Gray and Frosted Graphite arriving in a couple weeks, get those orders in now. We also still have some OEM VW Traverse MX in 17x8 et34 in Frosted Graphite and Radiant Silver in stock. Shoot me a PM or email for a set of those.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email me for the best price on any of our wheels, [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We have more of the 5x112 17x8 et20 Traverse MXs in Magnesium Gray and Frosted Graphite arriving any day now, get those orders in now. We also still have some OEM VW Traverse MX in 17x8 et34 in Frosted Graphite and Radiant Silver in stock. Shoot me a PM or email for a set of those.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks like I was wrong, the wheels arrived today. Shoot me a PM or email to get a set before they are gone.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We have Traverse MXs in stock in 5x112 17x8 et20 in Frosted Graphite and Magnesium Gray. We also have Metrix MXs in stock in 5x112 17x8 et20 in Bronze and Frosted Graphite. Shoot me a PM or email for the best deal.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email me for the best price on any of our wheels, [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Happy New Year. We are in the process of updating new lower retail pricing. Please shoot me a PM or email to get the new pricing until it is live on the site, [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

When fifteen52 was a fledgling wheel brand in 2010, Ken took a chance on us. For almost a decade, we were blessed with the opportunity to be a part of Ken's builds, the incredible Gymkhana series, and the launch of Ken's signature wheel, the iconic Turbomac.

Fifteen52 would not be where it is today without Ken Block. For that, we are eternally grateful.

Our deepest condolences to Ken’s family, the Hoonigan team and every partner, fan, and person his light touched over the years.

Thank you, Ken, you will be missed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

The new retail pricing for the 5x112 17x8 et20 Traverse MX and Metrix MX is $295 each.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email me for the best price on any of our wheels, [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some Metrix MXs in Bronze


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry we only have a couple sets left of the OEM VW fitment Traverse in 17x8 et34 in Frosted Graphite and Radiant Silver and they are not listed on our website at all. PM or email to get a set of those or the best price on the 17x8 et20 Traverse MX or Metrix MX.


----------

